# Computerspiele mit historischem Hintergrund 1789-1918



## hist19 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche Computer-Spiele (für PCs), die einen im Zeitraum *1789 bis 1918* angesiedelten historischen Hintergrund haben und im Handel erhältlich sind. In räumlicher Hinsicht bin ich umfassend interessiert.

In Frage kommen also z.B. 
Victoria II.
Napoleon: Total War 

Kein Interesse habe ich hingegen an Spielen, in denen es um einen längeren Zeitraum und nicht explizit um den genannten Zeitraum geht - sehr wohl aber, wenn es entsprechende Szenarien gibt, so wie über den "Scramble for Africa" und den "American Civil War" bei Civilization V. 
Interessant sind für mich prinzipiell *alle Genres*, sofern die Programme eine *eindeutig im „langen 19. Jahrhundert“ (=1789-1918 ) angesiedelte Spielewelt* haben. Kein Interesse habe ich hingegen an Spielen mit "Steampunk"-Elementen o.ä. Mixturen von Fantasy oder verschiedenen Epochen. Auch wenn Spiele, in denen historische Ereignisse thematisiert werden, besonders interessant für mich sind, ist das keine Voraussetzung.

*Danke *für Eure Vorschläge!


----------



## flowangler (13. Februar 2014)

Waren die Fugger vor dieser Zeit oder passt das?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2014)

falls du auch eine Konsole hast, wäre Red Dead Redemption vielleicht was für dich. Spielt 1911

Red Dead Redemption – Wikipedia

Assassin's Creed 3 spielt kurz vor deiner Zeitangabe (endet 1783, beginnt aber schon gut 30 Jahre vorher) wäre also vielleicht auch noch was

Assassin’s Creed III – Wikipedia


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2014)

Also, das ist schwer - vor allem "historischer Hintergrund", denn meist sind in Spielen ganz allgemein ja rein ausgedachte Ereignisse am Start ^^

 VIELLEICHT wäre das hier was Europa Universalis IV - Extreme Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games  das  umfasst zwar als Beginn schon das 15.Jhd, aber vlt. kann man den Startzeitpunkt ja ändern oder es gibt Szenarien in dem von Dir gewünschten Zeitraum? 


 Dann hab ich das hier entdeckt, aber keinen Schimmer, ob das was taugt Napoleons Kriege - March of the Eagles: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 Und zeitlich passt ganz klar das AddOn zu Shogun 2 "Fall of the Samurai", das spielt im 19.Jhd Shogun 2 - Total War: Fall of the Samurai - Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Games  ich weiß nicht, ob Du dafür das Hauptspiel brauchst - wenn ja, dann nimm die Gold-Version Total War: Shogun 2 Gold (Limitiert) (PC): Amazon.de: Games  denn separat kaufen wäre teurer


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Februar 2014)

Zu dem Thema Napoleon fällt mir das hier sofort ein:
Cossacks II: Napoleonic Wars: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Das hat mein Bruder früher ganz gern gespielt.


----------



## lolxd999 (14. Februar 2014)

Mir würde noch *Imperial Glory* einfallen. Ist vom Gameplay her ne Art Total War, und dürfte genau in der von dir angegebenen Zeit spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2014)

History Line ... 1914 - 1918!


----------



## hist19 (18. März 2014)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, die letzten Wochen waren bei mir leider sehr stressig. Danke erst mal für Eure Antworten!

Mit "Historischem Hintergrund" meine ich jetzt eben nicht, dass historische Ereignisse unbedingt eine explizite Rolle spielen müssen. Aber die Spielewelt sollte zumindest eindeutig in dieser Zeit zu verorten sein. Auch Spiele wie Desperados passen also rein. Ich würde mir ja ein RPG im Viktorianischen Zeitalter ohne Untote, Fantasy oder Steampunk-Elemente wünschen. 

Die Fugger gehören in das Spätmittelalter und die Frühe Neuzeit, also ein paar Jahrhunderte daneben.  Thematisch passend wäre das Spiel "1869 - Hart am Wind", leider aber aus dem Jahre 1992 und damit nicht mehr wirklich brauchbar.

Red Dead Redemption wäre auf jeden Fall auf meiner Liste, wenn ich denn eine Konsole hätte... Schließlich mag ich auch andere Rockstar-Spiele (GTA 4, LA Noire). 

Assassin's Creed 3 habe ich im Auge, auch wenn das Spiel nicht in diesen Thread passt.
Von Europa Universalis IV kenne ich den Vorgänger, hielt aber immer nur das Spiel über die komplette Zeitdauer für "sinnvoll". Da halte ich mich, glaube ich, eher an Victoria.

"Fall of the Samurai" ist ein Pflichtkauf und steht auf meiner Wunschliste. Zunächst werde ich mich aber erst mal mit Napoleon: Total War beschäftigen. 

"March of the Eagles" passt selbstverständlich rein, so wie etwa auch "Pride of Nations". Das dürfte aber wie all die Matrix-Games eher etwas für Hardcore-Strategen sein. Aber Danke für den Hinweis!

Cossacks II. kannte ich bereits (vom Namen her), so wie auch Imperial Glory. Die passen zwar beide zu meinen Suchkriterien, ernten aber teilweise recht herbe Kritik. Habe ich aber auch am Zettel.

History Line kenne ich auch noch von damals. Das dürfte aber schon etwas arg betagt sein. Aber ja: Ich hoffe es kommen in der nächsten Zeit mehr ordentliche und auch zugängliches Spiele vor dem Hintergrund des Ersten Weltkrieges. Für öffentliches Interesse sollte angesichts der herannahenden Jahrestage ja gesorgt sein. Allerdings gilt das auch (in den USA) für den Sezessionskrieg, für den es seltsamerweise aber kein Spiel aus der Total War-Reihe gibt (nur einen Mod) und auch sonst (so erscheint es mir zumindest) nur wieder die üblichen Hardcore-Strategen-Waben-Games.

Ein Spiel vor dem Hintergrund des Ersten Weltkrieges, das ich im Auge habe, wäre der Flugsimulator "Rise of Flight", ein anderes das Online-Multiplayer-Spiel "Verdun".

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Mothman (18. März 2014)

hist19 schrieb:


> Aber ja: Ich hoffe es kommen in der nächsten Zeit mehr ordentliche und auch zugängliches Spiele vor dem Hintergrund des Ersten Weltkrieges.


Das hoffe/propagiere ich schon lange. Ich finde der 1. Welt-Krieg (hört sich jetzt makaber an) bietet einiges Potential für Games.


----------



## golani79 (18. März 2014)

Call of Juarez 1+2 könnten auch noch was für dich sein.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2014)

flowangler schrieb:


> Waren die Fugger vor dieser Zeit oder passt das?



Ähm die Fugger waren eine Händlerdymnastie im Mittelalter bis zur beginnenden Renaissance (so ab 1200 bis 1400-maximal 1500 herum). Also ganz weit weg vom gesuchten Zeitspektrum. Es gab aber mal ein Adventure Titanic (spielt auf deren Jungfernfahrt logischerweise 1912 bis zum Untergang des Schiffs). Ansonsten sind Spiele, die explizit in dem Zeitraum spielen ziemlich eng gesäht. Es gab auch einmal eine Art Silent Hunter im 1. WK (U-Boot Simulation). Nannte sich 1914 Shells of Fury. Kam aber qualitativ nicht an das Vorbild Silent Hunter heran.

Und dann gibts noch einen U-Boot Simulator 1. WK. Allerdings kenne ich da nicht die Qualität und bin bei der "Simulator"-Reihe immer etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## hist19 (21. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gab aber mal ein Adventure Titanic (spielt auf deren Jungfernfahrt logischerweise 1912 bis zum Untergang des Schiffs)..



Ich nehme an, dass Du das Spiel "Titanic: Adventure Out of Time" aus dem Jahre 1996 meinst?



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind  Spiele, die explizit in dem Zeitraum spielen ziemlich eng gesäht.



Das musste ich auch schon feststellen ...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind  Spiele, die explizit in dem Zeitraum spielen ziemlich eng gesäht. Es gab  auch einmal eine Art Silent Hunter im 1. WK (U-Boot Simulation). Nannte  sich 1914 Shells of Fury. Kam aber qualitativ nicht an das Vorbild  Silent Hunter heran.
> 
> Und dann gibts noch einen U-Boot Simulator  1. WK. Allerdings kenne ich da nicht die Qualität und bin bei der  "Simulator"-Reihe immer etwas vorsichtig.



Danke für diese beiden Hinweise, von diesen beiden Spielen wusste ich noch nicht. Knaller dürften aber leider beide Spiele keine sein (noch positiv ausgedrückt).


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2014)

Jepp ich meinte das Adventure Out of Time. Weiß aber nicht mal ob das überhaupt noch auf einem aktuellen System laufen kann.


----------



## hist19 (1. Juni 2014)

Ein anderes älteres Adventure ist "The Last Express" aus dem Jahre 1997, das jedenfalls bei mir unter Windows 7 läuft.

Sehr gespannt bin ich auf das in wenigen Wochen erscheinende Puzzle-Adventure "Valiant Hearts: The Great War". Später im Jahr kommt dann auch die neue Ausgabe von "Assassin's Creed", die bekanntlich in der Zeit der Französischen Revolution spielen wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2014)

hist19 schrieb:


> Ein anderes älteres Adventure ist "The Last Express" aus dem Jahre 1997, das jedenfalls bei mir unter Windows 7 läuft.



Das gibt es mittlerweile auch als Neuveröffentlichung in der Gold Edition auf Steam:  The Last Express Gold Edition on Steam


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das hoffe/propagiere ich schon lange. Ich finde der 1. Welt-Krieg (hört sich jetzt makaber an) bietet einiges Potential für Games.



Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal an nem anderen Punkt: Ich halte den 1.WK in weiten Teilen für ein unbrauchbares Setting für ein Spiel. Ich sehe da wenig Potenzial, außer vllt. für ein Adventure oder so. Aber mag auch sein, dass ich da zu voreingenommen bin, da ich mich im Studium ziemlich viel mit dem 1.WK beschäftigt habe. Mich würde dann schnell viel an historischen Ungereimtheiten im Spiel stören. 

@Topic:
Bis auf die bereits genannten Titel fällt mir da spontan auch nix mehr ein. Zum amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg lässt sich wahrscheinlich noch das ein oder andere finden, zu Napoleon wahrscheinlich auch. Industrialisierung und Imperialismus sind vielleicht auch gute Ansätze. Vllt hilft es dir weiter wenn du das Thema noch etwas genauer eingrenzt als nur eine grobe Zeitangabe über knapp 130 Jahre.


----------



## hist19 (15. Juni 2014)

Danke für die weiteren Beiträge! 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das gibt es mittlerweile auch als Neuveröffentlichung in der Gold Edition auf Steam:  The Last Express Gold Edition on Steam



Ja, genau diese Version habe ich auch.




Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Vllt hilft es dir weiter wenn du das Thema noch etwas genauer eingrenzt  als nur eine grobe Zeitangabe über knapp 130 Jahre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, denn das ist halt der Zeitraum, der mich interessiert. Da kann ich nicht wirklich etwas noch weiter eingrenzen bzw. wüsste ich auch nicht so recht, was das bringen sollte!? Dadurch wird die Vielfalt der angebotenen Spiele leider auch nicht größer.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal an nem anderen Punkt: Ich halte den 1.WK in weiten Teilen für ein unbrauchbares Setting für ein Spiel. Ich sehe da wenig Potenzial, außer vllt. für ein Adventure oder so. Aber mag auch sein, dass ich da zu voreingenommen bin, da ich mich im Studium ziemlich viel mit dem 1.WK beschäftigt habe. Mich würde dann schnell viel an historischen Ungereimtheiten im Spiel stören.



Ich verstehe schon, dass etwa der Grabenkrieg - der freilich nur einen Teil der Kriegshandlungen, allerdings den "prominentesten", ausmachte - für ein Strategiespiel weniger interessant umsetzbar sein dürfte als dynamischere Kriege. Dass der Erste Weltkrieg aber als Setting unbrauchbar sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Es gibt schließlich z.B. auch einige Flugsimulatoren, die im Ersten Weltkrieg spielen und -zig Flugzeugtypen beinhalten. Oder eben auch das Adventure "Valiant Hearts: The Great War", auf das ich schon sehr gespannt bin. Für Hearts of Iron gibt es einen 1.WK-Mod, wobei ich aber nicht weiß, ob der etwas taugt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Erste Weltkrieg oder überhaupt das lange 19. Jahrhundert per se weniger für eine Computerspiel-Umsetzung geeignet ist als etwa das Mittelalter. Und einem Mediävisten werden sich bei den Mittelalter-Umsetzungen auch oft die Haare sträuben. Dass es so wenige Spiele mit  diesem Setting gibt, hängt für mich aber damit zusammen, dass es da keinen Hype gibt und die Spieleindustrie ob der hohen Kosten Risiken scheut und sich auch deshalb ständig selbst wiederholt - ich hatte gehofft, dass sich das durch das Weltkriegsgedenken etwas ändert. Da fiel mir bisher nur Valiant Hearts auf.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Zum amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg lässt sich wahrscheinlich noch das  ein oder andere finden, zu Napoleon wahrscheinlich auch.



Ja gewiss, vor allem Hardcore-Strategiespiele. Die finden alle den Weg auf meine Liste und ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht 5 Waben-Strategiespiele zum gleichen Thema brauche (überspitzt formuliert).
Es wundert mich etwas, dass es angesichts des in den USA sehr präsenten Sezessionskriegjubiläums da keinen richtigen Spiele-Kracher gab. Jetzt haben wir schon bald 2015 und die Zeit der Jahrestage ist dann auch wieder vorbei. Aber da sind wir wieder bei der mangelnden Vielfalt ob des risikoscheuen Konservatismus der Spielebranche ...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

Im Oktober kommt AC Unity heraus. Das paßt mit der Thematik Französische Revolution voll in Dein Beuteschema. Allerdings bis vermutlich auf historisch bedeutende Detailfiguren und deren Schicksal nicht historisch korrekt.


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal an nem anderen Punkt: Ich halte den 1.WK in weiten Teilen für ein unbrauchbares Setting für ein Spiel. Ich sehe da wenig Potenzial, außer vllt. für ein Adventure oder so. Aber mag auch sein, dass ich da zu voreingenommen bin, da ich mich im Studium ziemlich viel mit dem 1.WK beschäftigt habe. Mich würde dann schnell viel an historischen Ungereimtheiten im Spiel stören.


An den historischen Ungereimtheiten stört man sich immer, wenn man es besser weiß, durch Studium oder Selbststudium. Das hat ja nichts mit der Epoche ans ich zu tun. Nur in deinem individuellen Fall. Das sagt aber absolut NICHTS über das Games-Potential einer Epoche aus. 

Hätte ich die Zeit und die Lust könnte ich dir ne seitenlange Liste erstellen, mit Ideen für WK1-Spiele. Hab meinen Kopf voll davon. Potential ist da. Der Krieg ist einfach zu unpopulär, als dass man dabei auf Verkaufsschlager hofft. 
Ich meinte: WARUM siehst du in der Epoche kein Gaming-Potential? Kannst du dir keine Stellungs-/Graben-Kämpfe in einem Spiel vorstellen? Keine Artillerieschläge? Keine Sturmangriffe auf Gräben? Man könnte fast jedes Genre bedienen mit dieser Epoche. Es macht nur kaum einer, weil es sich nicht in großer Zahl verkaufen würde. Das ist alles.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

Oder Alpenkrieg mit Tunnel graben und Stellungen sprengen, Einsatz der "Dicken Berta", auch die Phase der Giftgaskriegsführung...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2014)

hist19 schrieb:


> Sezessionskrieg



call of juarez 2: bound in blood 
und natürlich der klassiker schlechthin: north and south

edit:
wo wir grad bei western-spielen sind
red dead revolver und redemption spielen auch im genannten zeitraum.


----------



## Denis10 (15. Juni 2014)

Eventuell Desperados? Da kann ich aber nicht sagen, zu welcher Zeit das spielt.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

19. Jahrhundert auf jedem Fall. Daher voll im Zeitspektrum. Demzufolge auch Desperados 2.


----------



## hist19 (22. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Im Oktober kommt AC Unity heraus. Das paßt mit der Thematik Französische Revolution voll in Dein Beuteschema. Allerdings bis vermutlich auf historisch bedeutende Detailfiguren und deren Schicksal nicht historisch korrekt.



Genau, das kommende AC hatte ich bereits in Posting #14 erwähnt. 
Die gesuchten Spiele müssen nicht eine historisch überlieferte Geschichte spielen. Das wäre zwar auch toll, aber es geht mir hier primär um eine zumindest einigermaßen akkurate Spielewelt.



Mothman schrieb:


> Der Krieg ist einfach zu unpopulär, als dass man dabei auf Verkaufsschlager hofft.



Stimmt,  wobei es wohl auch der nicht zuletzt aufgrund der hohen Kosten  bestehenden Risikoscheu der Spieleindustrie geschuldet ist, dass man  thematisch nicht breiter streut, sondern immer auf denselben Themen  beharrt. Wie ich festgestellt habe, sorgt der Zweite Weltkrieg  inzwischen nicht nur bei mir für mittelschwere Gähnanfälle. Anscheinend sind die aber wohl doch noch nicht genug verbreitet.

@Western-Spiele:

Ja, unbedingt. Call of Juarez 2+3 habe ich bereits (und wurden auch schon genannt) und die "Red Dead"-Reihe, nach der ich mir die Finger ablecken würde gibt es leider nur auf Konsole.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> An den historischen Ungereimtheiten stört man sich immer, wenn man es besser weiß, durch Studium oder Selbststudium. Das hat ja nichts mit der Epoche ans ich zu tun. Nur in deinem individuellen Fall. Das sagt aber absolut NICHTS über das Games-Potential einer Epoche aus.
> 
> Hätte ich die Zeit und die Lust könnte ich dir ne seitenlange Liste erstellen, mit Ideen für WK1-Spiele. Hab meinen Kopf voll davon. Potential ist da. Der Krieg ist einfach zu unpopulär, als dass man dabei auf Verkaufsschlager hofft.
> Ich meinte: WARUM siehst du in der Epoche kein Gaming-Potential? Kannst du dir keine Stellungs-/Graben-Kämpfe in einem Spiel vorstellen? Keine Artillerieschläge? Keine Sturmangriffe auf Gräben? Man könnte fast jedes Genre bedienen mit dieser Epoche. Es macht nur kaum einer, weil es sich nicht in großer Zahl verkaufen würde. Das ist alles.



Ich beziehe mich hier tatsächlich hauptsächlich auf den Stellungskrieg an der Westfront. Das war einfach zu grausam als das ich da viel Potenzial sehe. In der Strategie: es gibt keine Bewegung außer ein paar Kilometern hin oder her. Über Jahre hinweg. Ein Shooter bietet sich eigentlich auch nicht an, trotz Sturmangriff etc. Wer möchte schon einen Soldaten spielen der an der Front ankommt und spätestens beim 2. Einsatz gnadenlos verheizt wird - egal auf welcher Seite ich jetzt spiele. Das Spiel wäre schnell vorbei. Ich sehe hier Potenzial für ein Adventure oder ähnliches, dass den Schrecken dieses Krieges deutlich macht - aber klassische Strategie oder Action spiele... nunja. 
Aber stimmt, Flugsims hatte ich nicht im Blick, da gibts und gab es einiges. 

Andere Abschnitte des Krieges, z.B. Ostfront, sind da vllt. ergiebiger, da sie sich länger im Bewegungskrieg befanden und somit auch bessere Möglichkeiten öffnen. Aber auch hier ists irgendwann vorbei. Da im Osten die Mittelmächte einen Sieg erzwingen konnten wird sich ein Entwickler weltweit keine Freunde machen, wenn er dies Nachspielen lässt. Das Deutsche Reich ist als Seite des Protagonisten immer noch Tabu und die Russen standen zunächst mal auf der Seite der Verlierer.

Hinzu kommt: Kriegsspiele leben von der Glorifizierung einer bestimmten Seite. Hier tut sich aber keine Macht irgendwie hervor. Der 2. WK bietet sich hier v.a. aus alliierter Sicht natürlich viel besser an, da man hier einen personifizierten Bösewicht gegenüber stellen kann, von dem die Welt gerettet werden muss.
 Der 1. WK hat Menschen und Material vernichtet wie kein Krieg davor oder danach und keine Seite war da moralisch irgendwie überlegen. Das macht den 1.WK sehr unattraktiv für Spiele und kriegsglorifizierende Erzählungen, die solche Spiele nunmal oft sind.


----------



## Mothman (22. Juni 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt: Kriegsspiele leben von der Glorifizierung einer bestimmten Seite. Hier tut sich aber keine Macht irgendwie hervor. Der 2. WK bietet sich hier v.a. aus alliierter Sicht natürlich viel besser an, da man hier einen personifizierten Bösewicht gegenüber stellen kann, von dem die Welt gerettet werden muss.
> Der 1. WK hat Menschen und Material vernichtet wie kein Krieg davor oder danach und keine Seite war da moralisch irgendwie überlegen. Das macht den 1.WK sehr unattraktiv für Spiele und kriegsglorifizierende Erzählungen, die solche Spiele nunmal oft sind.


Eben: Der Krieg ist zu "unpopulär" für größeren wirtschaftlichen Erfolg mit Games. Das habe ich ja geschrieben. 
Aber davon abgesehen, was das mögliche Gameplay betrifft, ist es eine reine Geschmackssache oder Sache des Vorstellungsvermögens,
Klar wäre es ein anderes Gameplay, als bei WW2-Games. Aber genau das sollte es ja auch sein.

Man sieht es ja an dir: Du findest den WW2 "attraktiver" für ein Spiel. Du gehörst eben zu der großen Gruppe, durch deren Geschmack die Produktion eines AAA-Titel zu Thema WW1 nicht wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist. Das sagt aber nichts über das spielerische Potential aus. Nur über das wirtschaftliche.


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2014)

hist19 schrieb:


> [...]
> @Western-Spiele:
> 
> Ja, unbedingt. Call of Juarez 2+3 habe ich bereits (und wurden auch schon genannt) und die "Red Dead"-Reihe, nach der ich mir die Finger ablecken würde gibt es leider nur auf Konsole.



Im Zuge der Westernspiele wird "GUN" allzuoft vergessen. 

Eine, recht übersichtliche, offene Welt, eine Handvoll Nebenquests abseits der kurzen Hauptstory... im Grunde war es eine Art GTA Ultralight im wilden Westen. 
Nicht so groß und poliert wie seine Vorbilder, mMn aber trotzdem spaßig. 
Im Gegensatz zu "Dead Man's Hand", welches zurecht totgeschwiegen wird.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Gun war wirklich nett. Bis der Endüberboss kam. Klar muß man das Ende eines Spieles härter machen. Aber ein Kerl den man nur mit massivem Beschuß breit bekommt ?


----------



## hist19 (23. Juni 2014)

Beim Thema "Wild West" fallen mir noch die ganzen Städtebauspiele wie 1849 und Westward 1-4 ein. Ob irgendeines von diesen Spielen auch etwas taugt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## hist19 (6. Juli 2014)

Bei "der Konkurrenz" gibt es aktuell einen "Hall of Fame"-Artikel über History Line: 1914-1918.


----------



## hist19 (27. Juli 2014)

[Geheimschriftmodus]Bei besagter Konkurrenz gibt es aktuell den ersten Teil eines wohl größer angelegten Reports über den Ersten Weltkrieg in Computerspielen. Online aber leider nur für Inhaber der kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft lesbar oder halt im Heft.[/Geheimschriftmodus]


----------



## hist19 (27. Juli 2014)

Völlig spontan fallen mir folgende Spiele mit einem 1. Weltkrieg-Hintergrund ein:

Red Baron (1980) 
The Great War 1914 (1983)
Blue Max (1983)
Diplomacy (1984)
Dogfight (1990)
Red Baron (1990)
Wings (1990)
Dreadnoughts (1992)
History Line: 1914-1918 (1992)
Dawn Patrol (1994)
Wings of Glory (1994)
Flying Corps (1996)
Imperialism (1996)
Red Baron 2 (1997)
Codename Eagle (1999)
1914 – The Great War (2002)
Iron Storm (2002)
Victoria (2003)
World War 1 Battlefields (2003)
World War I (2005)
1914: Shells of Fury (2006)
Rise of Flight (2009)
Mata Hari (2009)
Sid Meier’s Ace Patrol (2013)


----------



## hist19 (8. Juni 2015)

Eine unvollständige Liste von Spielen aus diesem Zeitraum (die ich nicht alle besitze, aber zum Großteil):

Assassin’s Creed Unity
Assassin’s Creed Syndicate
Battles of Empires: 1914-1918
Call of Juarez
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger 
Cossacks 2
Darkest Hour: A Hearts of Iron Game
Desperados – Wanted Dead or Alive
GUN
Imperial Glory
Ironclads
The Last Express
Making History: The Great War
March of Eagles
Mata Hari
Mount&Blade Warband: Napoleonic War
Napoleon: Total War 
Pride of Nations
The Rise of Flight
diverse Sherlock Holmes-Adventures
Sid Meier’s Ace Patrol
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai
Toy Soldiers
Train Fever
Steam Squad
Ultimate General: Gettysburg
Valiant Hearts: The Great War
Verdun
Victoria II
Westward 1-4
Wings!
World War I (von Dark Fox/1C Company)

Da sind ja doch noch ein paar Spiele mit 1. Weltkriegs-Hintergrund dabei.


----------



## hist19 (11. Juni 2015)

Eine neue Entdeckung meinerseits: Für den Microsoft Flight Simulator X   gibt es ein DLC namens "Early Years of Flight Add-On" mit u.a. den   Flugzeugen der Gebrüder Wright und Louis Blériots.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2015)

Geil. Holen muß.


----------



## hist19 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es bei Civilization V mit einem Addon zwei  19. Jahrhundert-Szenarien gibt: den Scramble for Africa und den American  Civil War. Somit muss Civilization V doch auch noch auf die Liste.


----------

